# Patsy has crossed the Rainbow Bridge



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

A beautiful life and a beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss of Patsy, she was beautiful. 
I can tell from your words how much she was loved, the pictures show very special moments shared and those will be with you forever. 

Godspeed Patsy


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and I can tell how loved she was.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Back to the forum. Reading all these made me cry and give up comparing soo loving & devoted pawrents to families who give up/ or annoyed soo easily. Injustice and soo unfair. One can give everything to see running to the "sitting spot" one more time. Hold on tight to your setter. They are sooo sensitive souls....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Patsy, would you like me to add her name to the Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I also sorry for you loss of Patsy.


----------



## nadinenurse (Jul 13, 2019)

*I am there with you*

My Willow left us 2 months ago, her ashes are with me my office, I still weep every day. That is her from years ago with her only litter. She survived for a year with Breast Cancer after the Vet told us 3 months she was also blind from Glaucoma, and as your baby, the best. She did Therapy w me as I am a RN . I feel blessed, as I am sure you do, to have had her in my life. I nourished her not only with love but pain meds, holistic foods, 3 eggs a day, and as long as she enjoyed life, God let her stay with us that long. I only wish I could have done what you did, what a lovely life. So here I sit , crying for the beautiful life of your baby , and for myself and my Willow. However, I am enriched by your baby and how you cared for her and the amazing this she did thank you for this.


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, please.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that you gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Patsy's Parents said:


> Yes, please.


You're welcome, I have added your precious Patsy to the Rainbow Bridge List x


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Patsy...I can tell that she was very loved and that she loved you very much. My eyes are full of tears but I can see Patsy, up in the sky sitting on the clouds and keeping an eye on you. Keep those wonderful memories close to help you through this difficult time.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I am very sorry for your loss. Just reading your post, I can feel your love that you have for Patsy. She was tremendously blessed as much as you have been blessed as well. It is a hard part of being pawrents, but with all of your wonderful memories, cherish them and remember of all your good times.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

And I cried reading this. I am so sorry for your loss. Patsy was obviously very loved and well cared for. It is so difficult to lose our precious goldens. As others have said, take comfort in knowing what a wonderful life she had with you. We lost our Odin 6 months ago and it still hurts but we are so grateful for all the wonderful years we had with him and that is what I try to remember when I get sad. Rest in peace Patsy.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your loved ones who came to know your wonderful Patsy. We all share your loss here, many of us having been through Goldens crossing the bridge. We know the pain. Thank you for giving her a wonderful life and taking care of her all the way to her last days. Patsy made a beautiful movie of memories just for you to have forever. How lucky you are. May the film play in you heart forever and may time help you heal soon.
Godspeed to Patsy

dlm ny country


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl, Patsy. From your post and pictures, it sounds like Patsy lived a blessed life. As you already know, many of us on this site have experienced the loss of a Golden at least once. It sure never gets any easier. Though Patsy had to say goodbye, the memories she left you with will stay with you for a lifetime. 

Just yesterday, my wife and I were out for a hike with our new pup, Brody. Sometimes it's so natural for me to call him River, the name of the golden we lost this past December to cancer. Brody will run ahead of us a short way and then look back to make sure he knows where we are, just like ole River boy did. You never forget them!

God Bless!


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

I’m so sorry for your loss of Patsy. What a beautiful girl. She certainly lead a very full life. Though always too short. Thankfully you have many wonderful memories to help heal your hearts.


----------



## rlmcevoy3rd (Apr 28, 2016)

They are a blessing, and they enrich our lives so much. Patsy reminds me of my girl Dakota who crossed 2 1/2 years ago I still shed a tear over her and it will be 2 years next month when we lost our 7 year old Golden boy Flanagan to cancer. I may you take comfort knowing she’s in a better place waiting for you to give her a hug.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

What a beautiful girl Pasty was. I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I've been there too, and what I've learned is that there even though there are holes left behind in your heart when our beloved canine friends leave us, in time our hearts have an infinite ability to grow to love again. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

Your beautiful Patsy reminds me of how our Eden Passed. Eden was ravaged by Hemangiosarcoma, just as your Pasty was. We put down Eden just as you did with Patsy. It tore me up to do so, as it did with you. Eden's cancer started on her left hind thigh and spread throughout her body. Your girl suffered as did my girl. I know your pain as my pain for Eden. We still think of that girl even though she passed on July 5, 2018. 



But all is not lost. Eden lead us to another girl, Paige. Paige was 7 1/2 and we found her In August 2018 after a 500 mile drive. I hope that your heart is open to allowing another girl in too. As I write this Paige is sharing the bed with my wife in a La Quinta. Tomorrow we go to a Medical appointment for my wife.


Three Retirees


----------



## Steller01 (Mar 28, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. Patsy sounds like a wonderful girl, so fortunate to have had so many great years with her and her with you.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

What a beautiful life you gave Patsy. I'm so sorry for your loss. We've said goodbye to about half a dozen Golden's that I remember, and I carry a piece of them with me always, but it never gets easier. Her memories over time will bring you more joy than sadness. 

_"You will lose someone you can’t live without,and your heart will be badly broken, and the bad news is that you never completely get over the loss of your beloved. But this is also the good news. They live forever in your broken heart that doesn’t seal back up. And you come through. It’s like having a broken leg that never heals perfectly—that still hurts when the weather gets cold, but you learn to dance with the limp."_~Anne Lamott


----------



## wsconner (Jul 28, 2018)

Losing a Golden is gut-wrenching. You never get over it. You have probably experienced people greeting your Golden only to tear up and tell you about the loss of their own Golden.

Patsy clearly had a wonderful life with you. 

Our Golden was recently diagnosed with aggressive lymphoma. He's only 4. We are still in disbelief. We've lost many dogs in our lives, but they were always seniors. 

I hope your other dog will comfort you in your grief. Know that there is another dog out there that needs you and be glad for the years she was a part of your family. Thank you for sharing her and for the wonderful pictures.

“Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.” – Roger Caras


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

I love your message. I am sure that my heart will be open to another Golden. I am still really missing Patsy and I remain surprised at how my heart hurts. We got her ashes back on Thursday last week and I put them in my office, with her favorite (and first) squeeky toy. 

I hope the appointment was a good one. Thank you again.


----------



## SullivanP (Jul 8, 2019)

Your story has brought me to tears. I loved reading about your amazing adventures with Patsy! I am so sorry for your loss but hope that the wonderful times you had with her help ease your pain.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 22, 2019)

*So sorry*

I am so sorry. I had to let my Valerie go Saturday. So sad. But I loved every minute that she was with me. Our tears will turn to smiles someday. In the meantime, my sad heart is with you.


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey (May 29, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure Patsy appreciated the wonderful life she enjoyed with you. God bless you and I pray for comfort during this sad and heartbreaking time.


----------

